# deer tails



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

okay guys so i see people post about deer tail for bucktail jigs. some guys hunt and some just get them for road kill but what i want to know is what do you have to do with them/to them to keep them and use them


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a few that were given to me from a friend who hunts......

1: Does not matter if they are fresh kills or road kill, make sure they are thoroughly cleaned with soap & water! You do not want any bugs to get a free ride into your other tying materials, they can do some major damage to your entire stock. I freeze them for a few days right off the bat to try and kill any possible bugs, then wash with soap/water & let them dry.

2: Squirrel tails i usually leave the bone in, but have always taken the bone out of deer tails. Use a sharp knife to make a cut on the underside of the tail the length of the bone. Start at the base of the tail and just go as far to the tip as possible. Pull the bone out and then scrape any fat you can off the hide.

3: Spread out the tail with the fur down & hide up across a piece of wood and nail or staple it down. I stretch mine out as best as possible and try to keep it flat. Usually takes 1 nail at the tip, 2 at the base corners and then another about halfway up each side. The wood is just a piece of 2x8 scrap lumber.

4: Cover the flesh/hide with a thick layer of salt. Have heard some people use Borax, but i have only ever used salt. I use a course salt and really push/rub it into the hide. Then i just let it sit in my shed and cure. Depending on how much flesh/fat is on the hide, you may have to scrape off the first layer of salt and add another layer of salt each week or so. Keep changing the salt until the hide completely dries out.

Like i mentioned, i keep them in my shed while they cure..... it does smell some. Usually it is during winter because the guys give me the tails during deer season so it doesn't get too terrible. Even once they are dry, i usually let them sit & cure the rest of the winter. Once they are completely dry, they do not smell bad at all.

If powdery junk or dark specks show up on the hide or in the hair, chances are you have some kind of bugs. Do not store it with any other supplies until you are 100% positive there are no bugs!!!


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

wow! thanks a lot @AtticaFish! thought i may get at heres a link or its not bad haha this is great! i may have to try this


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I am sure others have their own way of doing it, but i have a few tails that i know are at least 2 years old and they have held up fine and don't stink...... wife would not let them in the house if they did stink.  It is honestly very simple to do.


----------

